# Sociedad Limitada: Socio capitalista ha de ser autónomo?



## Txelis (27 Mar 2013)

Buenos días, estoy tratando de ahorrar costes a la hora de constituir una SL y quisiera saber cuántas personas han de darse de alta como Autónomo, para ello me planteo varias posibilidades:

1)) 3 Socios al 33% (2 Socios Capitalistas) El Socio Trabajador haría funciones de Administrador y tributaría por RETA (Autónomo). En este caso los 2 Socios Capitalistas somos hermanos. ¿Tendríamos que darnos ambos de alta en Autónomos al ser familiares y superar entre ambos el 50% de participación en la Sociedad a pesar de no trabajar en la misma?

2)) 2 socios (Un Socio Capitalista 85% de la SL) El Socio Trabajador con el 15% de participación haría funciones de Administrador. ¿Podría tributar por RETA (Autónomo) aunque no llegue al 25%? ¿El Capitalista ha de darse de alta como Autónomo al tener más del 50% de la SL? ¿Si ambos socios conviven, habrían de darse de alta como Autónomos los dos, o uno solo; quién de ellos?

He tratado de abarcar varias posibilidades y no ceñirme solo a la que me atañe, para poder dar respuesta a muchos que como yo navegan en un mar de dudas.

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## elecmi (27 Mar 2013)

Si no estoy equivocado o el mayoritario o el administrador solidario. Es decir si son 3 socios por ejemplo 40-40-20, uno de los que tiene el 40 debe ser autónomo.


----------



## Corew (27 Mar 2013)

Si tiene mas del 25% de las acciones, ha de ser autonomo. Si tiene menos puede ser asalariado.

Excepto los administradores, que han de ser autonomos.

Al menos era asi hasta hace poco.


----------



## Txelis (27 Mar 2013)

En los casos 40-40-20 el tema está claro. Uno de los de 40 ha de ser Administrador y Autónomo.
Por tener más del 25% NO tienes porqué ser Autónomo. Ni los Administradores pueden ser Autónomos si no tienen el control efectivo de la Sociedad (25% del capital y ser Socio Trabajador)
Lo que no me queda nada claro son los casos que he planteado. De todos modos gracias x las aportaciones


----------



## Yatengotres (28 Mar 2013)

Respecto al punto 1), si no trabajáis no tenéis la obligación de alta de autónomos.
El punto 2 por partes:
Si solo trabaja el socio administrador con el 15 %, solo se tiene que dar de alta él. Si hay parentesco y convivencia con el socio mayoritario al RETA (por el control efectivo de la sociedad), si no hay parentesco (aunque haya convivencia) al regimen general y si no hay convivencia también al general.


----------



## ruben.600rr (28 Mar 2013)

Estoy con Yatengotres, algunos de los otros están muy equivocados.

Hemos tenido un problemón con este tema que nos ha costado muchos dolores de cabeza y dinero. Me explico:

- La ley dice una cosa.
- Llamas a la SS y ratifican lo que dice la ley (te leen la ley).
- Vas a la SS a hacer los papeleos y te dicen que *NO* (les sacas la ley, discutes con ellos y te siguen diciendo que NO y encima se ponen chulos).
- Vas a otra oficina de la SS y te dicen que si, pero que tienes que presentar documentos elevados a público blablabla (Lo cual difiere de lo que decían por teléfono y la ley).
- Vas a la primera y les dices lo que te han dicho en la segunda, lo que te han dicho por teléfono y te siguen diciendo que NO.

Así como te lo digo. Es un poco largo de explicar.

Mi recomendación:

Persónate en la SS y hazles las dos o tres consultas vinculantes que quieras hacerles y llévatelo todo por escrito y selladito. Si les jode que les joda, pero no tomes decisiones sin las respuestas a las consultas vinculantes.

Suerte, te hará falta,
RR.


----------



## Txelis (28 Mar 2013)

Ese es el gran problema de este País. El funcionario de turno q se supone es un profesional, se limita a señalarte el precepto legal y luego cada uno te da su propia visión sin q ésta les afecte en caso de q sea errónea, así q el marrón te lo comes tú. 
Trataré de llevar las dudas por escrito, aunque me temo q nadie se va a pringar en resolver de la misma manera y lo del sello me parece ciencia ficción... pero a intentarlo.


----------



## Bubble Boy (28 Mar 2013)

De qué es la empresa, por curiosidad.


----------



## Txelis (28 Mar 2013)

Se trata de una novedad mundial!!
Importar madeinchina en contenedores y vender a través de internet exclusivamente. Jejejeje


----------



## Bubble Boy (28 Mar 2013)

Txelis dijo:


> Se trata de una novedad mundial!!
> Importar madeinchina en contenedores y vender a través de internet exclusivamente. Jejejeje



¿Y para eso vais a montar una S.L.? 

¿Tienes un plan de negocio? Lo veo un pelín arriesgado.


----------



## Txelis (28 Mar 2013)

Para lograr un buen precio FOB tienes q meter horas con el Chino y presentarte como una SL, de lo contrario no se fían y te ofrecen precios nada competitivos a los q has de sumar flete, seguro, aranceles, IVA... Con una SL partes con ventaja y tienes más credibilidad, de paso a la hora de colocar los productos en el mercado nacional, ya sea a particulares o a minoristas tb ayuda.


----------



## Yatengotres (28 Mar 2013)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Estoy con Yatengotres, algunos de los otros están muy equivocados.
> 
> Hemos tenido un problemón con este tema que nos ha costado muchos dolores de cabeza y dinero. Me explico:
> 
> ...



Consultas vinculantes en Tesorería??!!!:XX:
Poco has ido por ahí...


----------



## ruben.600rr (28 Mar 2013)

Yatengotres dijo:


> Consultas vinculantes en Tesorería??!!!:XX:
> Poco has ido por ahí...




Pues si, bastante poco.

Pero te puedo jurar que eso es lo que me dijeron los de la SS por teléfono, que pidiese una consulta vinculante en mi tesorería.

¿Has probado a pedirla y te han dicho que no?

RR.


----------



## Yatengotres (29 Mar 2013)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Pues si, bastante poco.
> 
> Pero te puedo jurar que eso es lo que me dijeron los de la SS por teléfono, que pidiese una consulta vinculante en mi tesorería.
> 
> ...



Consultas vinculantes, las puedes hacer en la Agencia Tributaria respecto a impuestos. Pero en tesorería no "se lleva" lo de vinculantes...
A título de ejemplo, la guía de cotización ya avisa lo siguiente: _La información contenida en él solo tiene carácter divulgativo y en ningún caso es vinculante a la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social_
Así que imagina para otras cosas más peliagudas
Se podría intentar realizar consulta ante inspección de trabajo pero dudo que se mojen tampoco.
Vamos que toca leer el literal de la ley, jurisprudencia, usos y costumbres, experiencia personal, etc. para hacer las cosas y aún y así puede que luego te digan que tururú, que se hace de forma diferente.
Además, les están cambiando normativa cada dos por tres y ya no se aclaran ni ellos.


----------



## Bubble Boy (29 Mar 2013)

Txelis dijo:


> Para lograr un buen precio FOB tienes q meter horas con el Chino y presentarte como una SL, de lo contrario no se fían y te ofrecen precios nada competitivos a los q has de sumar flete, seguro, aranceles, IVA... Con una SL partes con ventaja y tienes más credibilidad, de paso a la hora de colocar los productos en el mercado nacional, ya sea a particulares o a minoristas tb ayuda.



Perdona si soy un Pepito Grillo, pero... ¿y si os vais tú y tus socios a dar una vuelta a Cobo Calleja? A lo mejor os ahorrábais toda la movida de la importación.


----------



## Chuck Norris (29 Mar 2013)

¿Va a montar una SL o una SLL?


----------



## Txelis (30 Mar 2013)

En principio sería una SL. ¿Que ventajas tendría la SLL?

En cuanto a ir de compras por Cobo... ya me daré una vuelta aunque imagino q entonces los márgenes se reducirán bastante.


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Mar 2013)

Txelis dijo:


> En principio sería una SL. ¿Que ventajas tendría la SLL?
> 
> En cuanto a ir de compras por Cobo... ya me daré una vuelta aunque imagino q entonces los márgenes se reducirán bastante.



Había un post buenísimo sobre importación desde China, pero ahora no recuerdo cuál era.

Digamos que para tener una toma de contacto con el negocio... podéis poner algo de material en la web de Cobo Calleja para ver si la cosa funciona.

Perdona si te desanimo, pero es que soy un poco escéptico con esos negocios porque ¿quién va a comprar por internet algo que puede conseguir en el Chino de su barrio?

En este país hasta que no se arregle el tema de los costes de envío, no despegará nunca el ecommerce.


----------



## Rapier (4 May 2014)

Subo Este post para preguntar lo siguiente:

- Sociedad Limitada en la que se quiere nombrar dos administradores mancomunados, pero que no son socios de la empresa, y que no van a percibir remuneración. ¿Es necesario ser autónomos?

Un saludo


----------

